# Photo's of SS Oakey, SS Gogovale & Barron Hill (All 1950's)



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello All,
Does Anyone have any photo's of the above ships for an Elderly unwell friend, who sailed on these three ships in the late 1950's.

Many Thanks, 

Arthur C.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Arthur just to correct your ships,OAKBY (Ropner)ex.OCEAN PRIDE and BARN HILL(Counties SS)ex.SAMLEVEN.Best of luck (I am still looking)
HOLLY PARK (GOGOVALE)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Hollypark-01.jpghttp://www.flotilla-australia.com/asb.htm#oakby-asb


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Barron Hill is in there as well.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Arthur
Here is the AVISVALE ex HOLLYPARK ex GOGOVALE
link;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/index52.html


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers AD, Strawbs & Scorcher,
My old mate Jim, has Mesothelioma & has only 7 months to live, your kind info will bring comfort to him.

Many, Many Thanks from Perth, West Oz.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi to all readers, 

Especially the three who replied above, Tony (AD) I found out a lot from www.photoships.co.uk & got the ss Oakby, on her previous name of ss Ocean Pride.... many thanks for the previous name.

You guys are all so helpful, best wishes from Perth, WA.

Cheers, Arthur C. ex 3/E, Houlders,


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

My Late Brother in Law was in Barren Hill during the mid 50's. There was an episode in Barren Hill that decided my Brother in law Roy to quit and then get called up for the Army. I could never get to the bottom of this. Why join the MN leave and then get called up. He ended up in Cyprus during the unrest there.

PS B-I-L Roy was in Barren Hill from 23/10/55 until 29/7/56. Then went into the Army


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks to 'Old Strawberry' the other ship is BARREN HILL (Panama Trrans.Co.)a T2 tanker.(notBARRON HILL)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Barren Hill-01.jpg


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok Arthur, I was thinking Barren Hill. That's the same pic as I've got.


----------



## george manston (Sep 3, 2009)

*ss new york*

Does anyone have any information about the ss new york that was sunk with the loss of all hands.
Regards George Manston


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

george manston said:


> Does anyone have any information about the ss new york that was sunk with the loss of all hands.
> Regards George Manston


WHEN(?HUH) Should put this on a New thread
Try this
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?161882


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello again Arthur.
Here is Crawford's fleet list from 1955. (Ian Allan ABC)


----------

